

Google is 16 today – here is a look at their most inspiring moments - desouzt

Google is 16 years old today. My site has created a small tribute to them whereby we&#x27;ve collected their most inspiring videos (7) in one slideshow. They can be viewed here - getinspired365.com&#x2F;google
======
desouzt
clicky -
[http://www.getinspired365.com/google](http://www.getinspired365.com/google)

------
garysvpa
Nice video, good job!

